#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Как найти учителя?

## Машо

Как и на каком этапе пути хорошо обрести учителя?

----------


## Dondhup

Найти Учителя, обладающего качествами Учителя Махаяны и принять у него Прибежище.
http://www.yelo.ru/text2.rtf
http://www.yelo.ru/refuge.rtf

----------

Машо (03.03.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Есть очень крутая статья How to find a Guru and be a Student (нужно зарегестрироваться)

----------

Машо (03.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (05.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Как и на каком этапе пути хорошо обрести учителя?


Если вы созрели для того, чтобы осознанно принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, если у вас появилась крепкая вера, основанная на убеждённости, в том, что Три Драгоцености - это единственный способ избавиться от страданий и достичь счастья, то чем быстрее вы найдёте учителя тем лучше. Однако, согласно текстам, учитель должен обладать соответствующими качествами. Поскольку в традиции у вас указано Карма Кагью, то чтобы получше узнать какими качествами должен обладать учитель, вы можете обратиться к тексту Чже Гампопы "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения". Перед тем, как принять кого-то в качестве учителя очень важно убедиться в том, что этот человек действительно обладает необходимыми качествами. Харизма, сама по себе, ещё не является достаточным основанием для того, чтобы вверяться тому или иному человеку в качестве ученика. Поэтому, несмотря на то, что ранее я писал о том, что чем быстрее найти учителя - тем лучше, это не означает что стоит проявлять чрезмерную спешку. 

Также как и учитель, соответствующими качествами должен обладать, в свою очередь, и ученик.

Хорошенько изучите вопрос взаимоотношений между учителями и учениками. В помощь: А. Берзин, Опора на духовного учителя: Построение здоровых взаимоотношений

Посещайте лекции учителей, которые приезжают к вам в город. Также берите инициативу в свои руки, старайтесь выезжать на учения в другие города, в регионы традиционного распространения буддизма. 

Учите языки, если у вас есть такая возможность, потому что далеко не все учителя говорят даже на английском.

Старайтесь накапливать как можно больше благих заслуг, это тоже способствует.

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011), Дордже (04.03.2011), Машо (04.03.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

> Если вы созрели для того, чтобы осознанно принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, если у вас появилась крепкая вера, основанная на убеждённости, в том, что Три Драгоцености - это единственный способ избавиться от страданий и достичь счастья, то чем быстрее вы найдёте учителя тем лучше. Однако, согласно текстам, учитель должен обладать соответствующими качествами. Поскольку в традиции у вас указано Карма Кагью, то чтобы получше узнать какими качествами должен обладать учитель, вы можете обратиться к тексту Чже Гампопы "Драгоценное украшение Освобождения". Перед тем, как принять кого-то в качестве учителя очень важно убедиться в том, что этот человек действительно обладает необходимыми качествами. Харизма, сама по себе, ещё не является достаточным основанием для того, чтобы вверяться тому или иному человеку в качестве ученика. Поэтому, несмотря на то, что ранее я писал о том, что чем быстрее найти учителя - тем лучше, это не означает что стоит проявлять чрезмерную спешку. 
> 
> Также как и учитель, соответствующими качествами должен обладать, в свою очередь, и ученик.
> 
> Хорошенько изучите вопрос взаимоотношений между учителями и учениками. В помощь: А. Берзин, Опора на духовного учителя: Построение здоровых взаимоотношений
> 
> Посещайте лекции учителей, которые приезжают к вам в город. Также берите инициативу в свои руки, старайтесь выезжать на учения в другие города, в регионы традиционного распространения буддизма. 
> 
> Учите языки, если у вас есть такая возможность, потому что далеко не все учителя говорят даже на английском.
> ...


Будучи не Буддистом можно посещать лекции учителей?

----------


## Машо

> Будучи не Буддистом можно посещать лекции учителей?


Вы можете представить, что это запретят? :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Будучи не Буддистом можно посещать лекции учителей?


 В целом, да. Исключениями могут являться тантрические посвящения, где присутствующие принимают особые обеты и обязательства. Поэтому, заранее лучше уточнять этот момент у организаторов учения.

Вот, что сказал Его Святейшество Далай-лама, в ходе последних учений для буддистов России и стран СНГ:



> _Иногда я говорю своим мусульманским друзьям, что касается религии, то вы — мусульмане. Вот из Казахстана к нам приехали паломники. Если говорить о религии, то в Казахстане традиционно исповедуют ислам. С точки зрения религиозной, живущие там люди — мусульмане, а не буддисты. Но, если говорить о буддийской культуре, то отдельные ее аспекты могут применять и мусульмане._

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Джошуа

> Вы можете представить, что это запретят?


Нет конечно))) ну вот например я не Буддист и пришел на лекцию учителя,вокруг все буддисты,они оказывают знаки внимания учителю,наверное перед лекцией читаются мантры ну вообщем какой то обряд происходит а тут сижу я и смотрю на это,вот и подумалось :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Джошуа

> В целом, да. Исключениями могут являться тантрические посвящения, где присутствующие принимают особые обеты и обязательства. Поэтому, заранее лучше уточнять этот момент у организаторов учения.
> 
> Вот, что сказал Его Святейшество Далай-лама, в ходе последних учений для буддистов России и стран СНГ:


Да именно это я и имел ввиду,спасибо :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (04.03.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Нет конечно))) ну вот например я не Буддист и пришел на лекцию учителя,вокруг все буддисты,они оказывают знаки внимания учителю,наверное перед лекцией читаются мантры ну вообщем какой то обряд происходит а тут сижу я и смотрю на это,вот и подумалось


Думаю, ничего в этом страшного нет. Я тоже поначалу сидел и ничего не понимал, только глазами хлопал и головой вертел. Со временем появилось желание разобраться, что к чему. И со временем стало понятнее. Учителя говорят, что от такого невовлеченного участия тоже польза есть (благословление, кармические отпечатки). Но польза не такая существенная, как от полноценного включения в процесс. Даже если идет посвящение с принятием тантрических обетов, если при этом просто сидеть и смотреть, то никакие обеты вас ничем не обязывают. Правда и передача полноценно не происходит. Основная цель обета - удерживать и сохранять то состояние, которое получаешь. Если его не получаешь, то и сохранять нечего. Так что смело посещайте любые учения. 

Правда, бывают особые учения, для посещения которых требуются соответствовать неким требованиям. Например, начитать 100.000 мантр или пройти какое-то конкретное затворничество или иметь какие-то конкретные посвящения. О таких требованиях объявляют заранее, и тогда не каждый буддист со стажем сможет их посетить.

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011), Дордже (04.03.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, у Вас должны быть следующего рода действия.

Посмотрите видеолекции разных Учителей, особенно по основам Пути.
(хорошо также смотреть учителей, которые точно приедут в ближайшее время недалеко от Вас) Все это можно найти в инете. Можете написать сюда, тут Вам могут подсказать, какой Учитель на каком счету.

Далее, проинформируйтесь, какие Учителя приезжают в Россию в ближайшее время.

Далее, посмотрите, на какие лекции Вам реально съездить(недалеко и приемлимо по расходам)
И начинайте посещать лекции учителей. Общего направления. Можно разных школ тибетского буддизма. Просто, как вольный слушатель. Не принимая на себя никаких обязательств по отношению к тому или иному учителю. Если Вы не знаете молитв и ритуалов - все равно можете совершенно спокойно сидеть и слушать, только старайтесь вставать, когда все это делают и так далее. Можете сложить руки и поклониться Учителю, как все. Все мы с этого начинали :Smilie: 

Если Вы чувствуете, что Вам хотелось бы подойти к учителю и задать какой-то вопрос - подойдите к организаторам учений или его ближайшим ученикам и твердо попросите Вам помочь.

Ну а пока Вы вполне можете знакомиться с книгами и письменными источниками. Думаю, читая книги каких-то конкретных современных учителей, Вы тоже можете почувствовать некоторую связь.

Но видя того или иного Учителя - не надо придумываать ничего, просто СЛУШАЙТЕ, как он и что говорит, и если Вы чувствуете глубокое доверие к его словам, то можете посещать и в дальнейшем его лекции.

Проблема в России в том, что не все учителя приезжают периодически. И, думаю, правильно бы слушать Дхарму у разных добросовестных наставников. О качествах Благого Друга Вы можете прочитать и тут, думаю, это годится для всех школ буддизма. Особенно для последователей Махаяны.
http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html

То, что является условиями для встречи с Учителем - это накопление благих заслуг через простое даяние, кормление голодных животных и птиц, помощь нуждающимся, и прочее. Если Вы будете работать в этом направлении, то это будет способствовать Вашей встрече с Учителем.

----------

Джошуа (04.03.2011), Машо (04.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Правда, бывают особые учения, для посещения которых требуются соответствовать неким требованиям. Например, начитать 100.000 мантр или пройти какое-то конкретное затворничество или иметь какие-то конкретные посвящения. О таких требованиях объявляют заранее, и тогда не каждый буддист со стажем сможет их посетить.


Вообще-то, для любого тантрического посвящения необходимо выполнение нгондро (как общих, так и особых практик). В зависимости от школы, разница лишь в том, что согласно требованиям одних, нгондро требуется закончить полностью до получения посвящения, а согласно требованиям других, хотя бы приступить к выполнению особых практик на момент получения посвящения.

IMHO: от посещения такого рода учений некоторыми неподготовленными людьми, может возникнуть запутанности и заблуждений не меньше чем пользы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В гелуг нендро делается после ванга на основании Лама чопа, хотя есть и другие методы например на основании Гаден лхагема или Гуру-йоги Будды Шакьямуни.

----------

Дордже (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> В гелуг нендро делается после ванга на основании Лама чопа, хотя есть и другие методы например на основании Гаден лхагема или Гуру-йоги Будды Шакьямуни.


 На самом деле, Гелуг, как раз и есть та школа, где посвящение можно получить ещё не закончив нгондро.

Традиционно, особые практики Ламрим нгондро выглядит следующим образом:
1. Простирания в сочетании с формулой принятия прибежища, и зарождением бодхичитты;
2. Повторение стослоговой мантры Ваджрасаттвы;
3. Подношения мандалы;
4. Гуру-йога;

К этому иногда добаляется:
5. Начитывание мантры Самаяваджры;
6. Практика подношения зёрен чёрного кунжута Дорже Кхадро;
7. Подношение чаш с водой;
8. Изготовление ца-ца.

Также, в отличии от большинства кагьюпа, ньингмапа и сакьяпа, завершаюших все особые предварительные практики  в течение одного длительного периода в начале своей практики (часто в ходе отдельного ретрита), гелугпа, как правило, включают каждую из этих практик в свое расписание по отдельности. При этом, практикующие всех традиций повторяют весь комплекс предварительных практик в начале трехлетнего ретрита.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.03.2011)

----------


## Машо

можно ли начинать предварительные практики, не имея учителя?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> можно ли начинать предварительные практики, не имея учителя?


 Общие предварительные практики можно конечно. Например - Четыре памятования, обращающие ум к Дхарме (тиб. blo-ldog rnam-bzhi).

----------

